
Move Code Not Data: 'Sandboxing' Using Remote Lambda Execution - moru0011
https://www.juptr.io/juptrblogs/a2b6139f-b273-42bd-b533-e4695e27e353.html
======
s4175
Ok, but how do you handle different client versions? Do you have to exchange
meta info like headers/version numbers?

~~~
moru0011
at connection time a client submits the class files reqired to execute its
lambdas. We hold a classloader per client connection.

